# Transferring shows from zippered HDVR2 to new TiVo HD - MRV?



## mbklein (Oct 24, 2000)

After three years of battling the late summer rain fade, and no alternative place to mount my dish, I'm finally giving up DirecTV in favor of cable. I've just ordered a TiVo HD to replace my zippered HDVR2. I know that the zipper/superpatch enables MRV on the HDVR2, but since I've only ever had one TiVo at a time before, I've never used it. Will I be able to transfer my shows this way? Everything, or only the post-superpatch unencrypted stuff? Is there something I need to do to get it ready? Is there some way that I can verify that MRV is actually active and available on the hacked unit?

Thanks!


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

MRV protocol changed with version 9.x and Tivo's on later versions are no longer backwards compatible with older versions like 6.2, so MRV isn't an option. You can extract shows from your HDVR2 to your pc, convert them to mpeg and then use Tivo Desktop or pytivo to send them to your new TivoHD however. It's indirect, but works fine.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

You can send videos from a PC to a TivoHD without a prom mod?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Yes. TiVoToComeBack allows for that.


----------



## mbklein (Oct 24, 2000)

Sweet! Thanks!


----------

